# smokeping fails to install at checking checking for RRDs perl module... Failed



## ProServ (May 7, 2019)

Hi, tried to install smokeping using portmaster -y -d net-mgmnt/smokeping

It fails at checking checking for RRDs perl module... Failed

rrdtool is installed and so is cacti.

Any ideas on how to get this port installed?

Thanks.


----------

